# Riding Lawn Mower



## Toddd (Sep 5, 2008)

I am wondering if you guys have any ideas on storing my riding lawn mower?


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 6, 2008)

Drive it into a garage/shed?

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 7, 2008)

I store mine under my sundeck but I live in a mild climate here on the coast.


----------



## Animal (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine is in my garage, but they do sell small portable plastic sheds at the lumber stores. I also own an enclosed trailer I could drive mine into. Hope that helps.


----------



## mustanggarage (Aug 3, 2010)

the mower goes in a shed.  never ever let the wife convince you to put it in the garage or it will never leave.  :mad1::mad1:


----------



## 1977Impala (Aug 17, 2010)

In the shed next to my garage...


----------



## siddle (May 18, 2011)

Store the lawn mower in your basement, garage or workshop where it will be protected from inclement weather.


----------



## thomask (May 18, 2011)

1977Impala said:


> In the shed next to my garage...



Nice size shed there. 

Was it owner built? 

A nice shed like yours keeps garage space from being over run by yard stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## siddle (May 19, 2011)

If you are planning to have a garage, I would suggest you to go for a Metal Garage. Metal garage kits are available in most any size, and are configurable to include one or several bay doors, pedestrian doors, windows, and other options.


----------

